# Heavy Yielding Indica



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 4, 2007)

*Any suggestions? I'm looking for a strain thats short as possible but a big yielder. I already have NV Papaya, NV Blue Mystic and NV White Widow. Thnx!:joint4: *


----------



## KID (Jan 5, 2007)

Sensi Seeds Mr nice G 13xHash plant.They are spendy seeds,but you get 15 per pack.Fairly squatty,takes to topping and training well.Very high yeilder(2 to 3 ozs in a 5 gal bucket).Very potent.Nice flavor.Highly recommended.I dont grow small plants,but am sure it would be a great candidate for SOG.:joint4:

PS takes about 9 weeks to mature.


----------



## T-Bone (Jan 21, 2007)

you also can't go wrong with big bud, the quality is decent with a massive yield.
~T-Bone


----------



## BudnBeer (Jan 21, 2007)

I have grown Mazaer a few times, both in soil and hydro and it has always been a winner for me. Great yeald, and one of the heaviest stones I have ever experienced.


----------

